# yeah they have arrived



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

My NMC stuff have arrived this morning! 

the rules and standard book, the news and the 2010-2011 yearbook

reading them now


----------



## Victoria (Aug 27, 2011)

Yeah good stuff PPV, I have also recently joined the NMC but after reading your post, I now know it may take some time to get the stuff through so thanks for the tip lol - Vicki


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

i was begining to think it had got lost in hte post as the check hadent been chashed when u checked the other week, so was going to call them and then it came in the mail.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Cool, welcome to the NMC; the best club in the known universe!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Thank you Sarah,  
im hoping to go to a show soon to see what a quality mouse is ment to look like, how showing works and hopefully find a siamese breeder. Acording the the show calender on the site the nearest was West Midlands Open Mouse Show that was in july, thats about 2hous away, but i have family in high wycombe which is close to the Real London Show, London & Southern Counties Mouse & Rat Club (Open) and Swindon show.

Are thare any shows befor july?


----------

